# Beretta 92FS VS. CZ 75B



## Biathlete (May 10, 2010)

Hey I'm new to the whole world of handguns and I'm looking to buy my first pistol. As far as I understand both the beretta and CZ are good pistols so I was wondering in comparing the two which one is better or in what ways do they differ?


----------



## cougartex (Jan 2, 2010)

Beretta 92 - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

CZ 75 - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

:smt1099


----------



## rfawcs (Feb 11, 2006)

I have both pistols and either one would be a great choice; I don't know that one is "better" than the other. In my hands, the CZ is more accurate.

If you're considering a suppressor in the future the Beretta is a better choice, as extended/threaded barrels are readily available, or you can even thread the stock barrel. CZ-75 extended barrels are harder to come by.

The Beretta grip feels a little fatter, with a little longer trigger reach for me.

Pick the one that fits your hand the best.


----------



## Biathlete (May 10, 2010)

you said more accurate, I think that once i get more involved i want to start competition shooting, so for that purpose would the CZ be the better choice? Also as for suppressors, is that common to change the barrel and stuff? and for what reason?


----------



## recoilguy (Apr 30, 2009)

I shoot my CZ 75B in competition right now and it is an accurate and fun gun to shoot! I shoot in IPSC in 9mm and that puts me in the production class. My first shot has to be from DA which means I have to manually decock the gun every time I make it ready. That is kinda scary some times. The 75 B has a safety the 75 D has a decocker. if you are going to "run and gun" cometition and use a 9mm you may want to consider the CZ85 or the 75D. All of these are excellent guns. I would buy any of them again if given the opportunity. I own many CZ's and love them all.

RCG


----------



## rfawcs (Feb 11, 2006)

Biathlete said:


> you said more accurate, I think that once i get more involved i want to start competition shooting, so for that purpose would the CZ be the better choice? Also as for suppressors, is that common to change the barrel and stuff? and for what reason?


It's more accurate for -- me --, probably because the grip fits my hand a little better, although anyone who owns a CZ-75 will probably argue they are more accurate, period. You won't know until you try one, but in any event you wouldn't go wrong buying one. Pick the pistol that fits -your- hand best.

To attach a supressor to most handguns, you need a barrel that has the end threaded to accept the screw-on suppressor. For almost all pistols, this requires a barrel that is longer than the standard barrel, in order to machine the threads on it. The Beretta barrel sticks out far enough that some shooters just thread the end of the stock barrel. Most shooters don't switch the barrels back and forth, they just leave the threaded barrel installed.


----------

